# Italy



## bailey (May 15, 2012)

Not sure where to post this??  I have 2 weeks booked this July in the Umbria/Tuscany region that I traded for 2 years ago and now can't go unless I go alone......thoughts about doing this area alone?  I probably wouldn't mind a big city alone but not sure about exploring in a car alone.  Could just stay at resort but think I would get bored and lonely eventually although it looks like they have quite a few things to do.  

My other thought would be to trade it with another tugger before giving it back to the exchange company.  It is a difficult trade especially for the summer.  I was so excited when i got it and now i am so disappointed


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 16, 2012)

Dang, I feel for you.  Any friends that could travel along last minute?  When we got a match 2 years ahead for Chateau du Maulmont in France I took the RCI insurance because it was so far out and who knew what might happen in the interim.  Knock on wood we will be there next month!


----------



## cgeidl (May 18, 2012)

Italians are very friendly and I think you could have a good time traveling alone ,Not so true of some other European countries.If you are in rural areas getting lost is no problem,driving around except for the gas bill. Personally I would stay soemwhere else and take commercial transportation to Florence but the rest of the towns are driveable and survivable.Italian drivers are the best in the world or there would be an accident on every corner. Their only rule seems to be"If you think you can make it,go for it"
My favorite wife and I are going in September for a couple weeks in SIcily followed by a RTcruise which will go to ports near Florence and Roem and a couple days in Venice.Have fun .Hope you find somone to join you.


----------



## Margariet (May 19, 2012)

It's hard to advice what to do because it depends on you and your situation. Over the years we met several people who were timesharing on their own. You were looking forward so much to this trip. I can imagine that more people would be interested in this trip. Are you sure there is no one in your family or friends who want to join you? If you are okay with being on your own, I would definitely go alone. Why not? Make the most of it and enjoy it. You might meet lots of interesting people on the way! However, good luck with whatever decision you will make.


----------



## Zac495 (May 25, 2012)

I think you should go. I don't know anything about your situation so I don't really have a right to an opinion. I just know that life is short and there is so much to see and do. If you can't find someone (gosh - why not see if there's a tugger who wants to go...) go alone. Could it be worse than staying home alone? Do it! 
Ellen


----------



## bailey (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement !  You are right ...life is short .  

I'm still hopeful that everything will work out and as they say "there is a reason for everything"...just figuring out what that reason is is the hard part!


----------



## MaryH (May 26, 2012)

Bailey,

I have traveled in Europe alone in my mid 20s.  In spain and Italy the locals are pretty friendly.  

I have traveled with friends or alone on different occassions.  If you cannot find someone to travel with you, you should go yourself.


----------



## scrapngen (May 27, 2012)

cgeidl said:


> Italians are very friendly and I think you could have a good time traveling alone ,Not so true of some other European countries.If you are in rural areas getting lost is no problem,driving around except for the gas bill. Personally I would stay soemwhere else and take commercial transportation to Florence but the rest of the towns are driveable and survivable.Italian drivers are the best in the world or there would be an accident on every corner. Their only rule seems to be"If you think you can make it,go for it"
> My favorite wife and I are going in September for a couple weeks in SIcily followed by a RTcruise which will go to ports near Florence and Roem and a couple days in Venice.Have fun .Hope you find somone to join you.



I am sad for your other wives.....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Margariet (May 27, 2012)

bailey said:


> Thanks for the encouragement !  You are right ...life is short .
> 
> I'm still hopeful that everything will work out and as they say "there is a reason for everything"...just figuring out what that reason is is the hard part!



Just go! Maybe that is the reason ... Who knows you might meet on your trip?!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2012)

bailey said:


> Not sure where to post this??  I have 2 weeks booked this July in the Umbria/Tuscany region that I traded for 2 years ago and now can't go unless I go alone......thoughts about doing this area alone?  I probably wouldn't mind a big city alone but not sure about exploring in a car alone.  Could just stay at resort but think I would get bored and lonely eventually although it looks like they have quite a few things to do.
> 
> My other thought would be to trade it with another tugger before giving it back to the exchange company.  It is a difficult trade especially for the summer.  I was so excited when i got it and now i am so disappointed



Be brave and do it! You might even be able to take a few tours with a group from the resort or somewhere close by. I am not the religious type, but, you know, you are never Truly alone. And, I always say - I am my best company!


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 30, 2012)

*Buon Giorno!*

As it turns out, my wife and I are traveling in Italy as I write this--enjoying a lovely week in Tuscany through an RCI exchange reservation made last September. The Italian people are warm, friendly, and inviting--and you will love exploring the Hill Towns, the breathtaking art of Florence, and the slow food of Italy.

I recommend you rent a car when you arrive and plan to visit the towns of San Gimignano and Cortona, located in Tuscany and Umbria, respectively. Just spend a day in each of these villages, eat some real Italian pizza (the crust is as light as a cracker), drink some good Italian Versaccia wine, and breathe it all in.

Finally, be sure to study just a little bit and learn some Italian words and phrases. The Italians will love and appreciate it, and you will have fun communicating with them in their own lively and beautiful language.

Arrividerci!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 13, 2012)

If its not too late you might find this forum of great interest...a lot of the posters travel alone.

http://slowtalk.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/862600685

Brian


----------



## bailey (Jul 31, 2012)

Ended up canceling Italy and finding last minute to Paris and Germany with my daughter.  Now time to plan for 2014!


----------



## flexible (Jul 31, 2012)

*RE: Your FAVORITE wife - are the others LIVING?*

original comments deleted by flexible. 

Thanks cgeidl for the PM.
If your 50th Anniversary cruise with FW (favorite wife) in in 2013, we might be able to join you? Heck, we'd agree to a table for more than 2 people IF we could be assigned to your table with 4. 

Best wishes,
Flexible


----------

